# Fireworks November 3rd - bournemouth



## 106320 (Aug 6, 2007)

We quite fancy going to the Bournemouth Fireworks .......

http://www.bournemouthbuzz.com/index.php?con=sub_fireworks&sub=1&parent_con=buzz_tickets

And staying for the night at Meadowbank.......

http://www.meadowbank-holidays.co.uk/touring.htm

We have never been to either, so your comments good or bad would be appreciated.

Anyone else going?


----------



## 102001 (Dec 3, 2006)

looks good


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi stayed at the site about 2 years ago. Seemed ok,I was only there 1 night in Febuary,just be aware that althougth they say "hardstanding" you have to drive across about 10 feet of grass to get there.
Not my fault I left 4 large troughs which seemed a shame but just did as I was told :roll: :roll: .
I would say that this site is the nearest to the display,not sure but may be able to walk.
Gary


----------

